# Supermax 19-38



## MNJackofAllTrades

Price?


----------



## Chipy

Niece review I am also wondering about price?


----------



## Ken90712

Interesting! Enjoy.


----------



## Bobsboxes

This lists for $1399 on amizon, I also have been looking at this sander. Please upgrade your review after you have used this awhile. Thanks for the great review.


----------



## gillyd

Best customer service I have seen thus far from any company, hands down - I recently picked up a 25×2 Supermax on CL - quite a machine even after 20+ years. Nice get!


----------



## REK

Good product enjoy your sander. Supermax we have at work the guys in fab have been using a bigger model for the past seven plus years.


----------



## Hcir

Nice review on the supermax. I have been looking to buy this also. What size dust collector are you using with it?


----------



## Bill7255

I will be posting an update in couple of weeks. Right now I usually hook the sander to a 1900 Jet. Needless to say this more than enough. I also have a 1100 jet, but have not used that with this sander as it is dedicated to the table saw. I did do some experiments with the fast lever (this is for sanding wider than 19 inches), and seems to be ok, but limited use so far. I took a 24 inch of plywood and ran through it. I am still very happy with the machine and will be doing cabinet doors in the near future and update the review.


----------



## JerryLab

Hi Bill
I'm also interested in this drum sander and will be waiting for your future comments.
Nice review.

Jerry


----------



## elewis

Are there anymore reviews on the 19=38 sander? I am interested in this unit, but have some concerns about tracking and the feed belt which I believe is just sand paper. I understand they can easily tear on the end and also break at the seam. My old unit had a rubber feed belt that worked good. Does anyone know if this unit can be fitted with a rubber belt?

I am looking to purchase a drum sander soon, so any feedback is greatly appreciated. Also, is Amazon still the best place to buy?

Thanks,
Elewis


----------



## BBrown626

After reading this and other great reviews I elected to purchase one today. I ordered it with the in-feed and out-feed tables and 150 grit paper. Acme Tools had all the accessories available. Amazon only had the machine.


----------



## BBrown626

I received my sander today. It came with the digital meter installed so that was an unexpected bonus. Setting up the stand was a 30 minute job. everything was in fantastic shape and well packed. Instructions are clear and easy to follow. the only part that required assistance was hoisting the sander up onto the stand. 
I sanded a few scrap pieces and felt pretty good about running a few project parts through it. i ran three glued up hard maple panels that are about 19×20. On the third one i developed a burn streak. A couple passes later the paper broke at that burn spot. I am sure it is my fault. Maybe a little too excited about the new toy and tried to take off too much material. 
Up until my damaging the paper, the sander worked pretty well. 
I used my Delta 400 (?) mobile dust collector and no dust escaped the sander.
I didn't buy the casters, so I'll pick up a set from the hardware store. 
The extension tables did not arrive yet, but are not necessary for the small parts on my current project.
The operation instructions are clear if you need them. The only thing lacking were instructions for the digital height gauge. It was reading zero at the top and 4" at the bottom. I figured out how to reset it after playing around a bit.

Pretty impressive so far. Now to go find a local source for some 3" sand paper…


----------



## JerryLab

Keep us posted on how you like it. I'm still eyeing this one. Too bad about the paper breaking. Hopefully just needs a little adjusting.

Jerry


----------



## ugoboy

I just purchase a 19-32 Supermax from Acme Tools for $1399.00 Acme Tools was the cheapest on the internet and there Delivery was $0.00 so total out the door was $1399.00 There shipping was incredibly fast, I was impressed that it was shipped same day as I ordered.

Once I received the shipment the setup was very straight forward. The frame is very sturdy and the sander is built like a tank. Its on a cast Iron Frame. Setting up the table was quick and easy. I had to make a couple of adjustments to the table and they are made by loosing 4 allen screws and adjusting by turning one nut to raise and lower that end. Within two iterations (10 minutes) I was within 0.001. The Instrument initially had 80 grit paper installed so I took some of the pieces of pallet boards and ran them through I was thoroughly impressed at how quiet and smooth operating the sander is. It is by far the quietest piece of equipment in my shop you can hardly hear it run. 
My next test I re sawed some Curly Maple, Mesquite, pine, ash to 1/4" I was able to control my cuts to .0002 across 3 " x 24" of material with 80 grit. 80 Grit is good for roughing so I switched to 320 grit and man what a finish. Its smooth no snipping I took the maple down to 1/6th without any issue.

Dust collection I am using a Rigid Shop Vacuum hooked to a Cyclone. As Long as I keep the filter Clean it sucks enough. But when the Filter gets plugged with dust it doesn't pull enough dust away from the drum and the sand paper starts to burn. Manufacture warns about this so it wasn't a surprise.

I plan on using to make banding and inlays

I plan to add Locking Casters a Must this thing is way too heavy to move around the shop. Also plan to add the digital depth gauge. If you guys have any questions send me an email thru LJ

Overal I wish I had puchased this many years ago.


----------



## Putttn

Have you tried using a pantyhose over the filter? Glad to hear you like yours. Mine is arriving Thursday. I'm mountiing mine on a steel cart I had my router table on. Wondered how big a board i should have for the unit to sit on? It has casters so it's mobile. Didn't get the outfield tables because i'm room challenged.


----------



## JimRochester

I currently have the 16-32 jet and have been considering an upgrade. I frequently have a problem with a rapid buildup of sawdust on the sandpaper which in turn causes burning. I was hoping the powermax would not have this issue but it appears other have the issue also. The motor is 1/4 HP more powerful but it turns a bigger drum. Curious how people are finding the sander after using it for a while.

On a side note, what is the best method for leveling the drum? I put a spacer under the two ends of the drum but it always seems to adjust too far.


----------

